# making animated avatar?



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hello evreybody 



do you guys know how to make the animated avatars? 

do you need a specail program?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Talk to Hewee .. He's made a few nice ones fo me ..


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Space Cowboy said:


> Talk to Hewee .. He's made a few nice ones fo me ..


thanks cowboy , he normaly hangs out in ran.dicu. maybe he will stop by


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I'm thinking you might find more help here!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

bassetman said:


> I'm thinking you might find more help here!


ok... thanks


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ulead Gif Animator 2.0 is free.

http://www.pricelesswarehome.org/2006/PL2006GRAPHICS.php#Editor:GifAnimations


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What are you looking for ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Whoops .. forgot to add the Handle.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

just a few pictures changing like the one you have thier noyb


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm using Photoshop .. Which isn't free, or anywere near it.
Thought you might be looking for a new Avatar ... And had too much free time on my hands.

If I can be of any constructive help .. Holler.
Is that 28 miles from civilization, anywhere near the south end of Lake George ?


----------



## CTPhil (Jan 5, 2006)

A very basic freeware animator is Microsoft GIF Animator. If you don't need transitions or the ability to open an already made .gif, this simple app has a short learning curve.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> I'm using Photoshop .. Which isn't free, or anywere near it.
> Thought you might be looking for a new Avatar ... And had too much free time on my hands.
> 
> If I can be of any constructive help .. Holler.
> Is that 28 miles from civilization, anywhere near the south end of Lake George ?


 nope, it used to be 40 but somebody died and a lot of land was sold , about 600,000 acers  , it wont be long untill my niehbor will die and all that land will be sold to devolopement.... thats why im trying to buy a few acres so ill atleast have my 5 miles radius , i would like to use your help noyb, ill post a few pictures of what i want to be in the avatar


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

here are a few of the ones i want it to include, including th MS one 
and it will say over the IE one: IE Ownes, then, FF will pop up and it will have FF over it and microsoft will come up 
is this possible? 
but FF wont be that big


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you have a better Microsoft .. other than your Avatar ?
Any idea what image size you want this ??

Not sure I understand ... But I'll come up w something .. then we can adjust it.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Do you have a better Microsoft .. other than your Avatar ?
> Any idea what image size you want this ??
> 
> Not sure I understand ... But I'll come up w something .. then we can adjust it.


 no i like the way you did that one :up: where is slides down, maybe they can all do that, that would be cool , i just dont want to ask too much, but i thank you soo much for your help :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Is this for your Avatar ??
If so .. Need to know if you're a paid member or not.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Is this for your Avatar ??
> If so .. Need to know if you're a paid member or not.


 yes 4 avaitar , and could i use it on my im serveices too? AIM,MSN MESSINGER<YAHOO?
, no will be soon, just been having lots of bills couldent afford it, this friday im getting paid , is it possible to pay for a premium member through check in the mail? thats the only way ill pay


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't know ... anyone ???
If this is for your Avatar .. Donated members get a bigger size.
Think we need to avoid the text if it's an Avatar.
Going for a break now .. later.
Here's what I got .. so far.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Don't know ... anyone ???
> If this is for your Avatar .. Donated members get a bigger size.
> Think we need to avoid the text if it's an Avatar.
> Going for a break now .. later.
> Here's what I got .. so far.


wow that looks good , if wee dont want text thats fine the MS slogan is pretty bad though , ill look for some others online thats for your help thus far :up: :up: , could we make the change like the one you did with the first one where it slides down? ill look for some more


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ok i looked at these and hopefully they will look good here are the new ones , can these slide in from the left side , then melt down like the first one did? 
i aprecaite this very much noyb :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

southparkxp101 said:


> is it possible to pay for a premium member through check in the mail? thats the only way ill pay


This is from the "donate!" link:

YES! YOU CAN DONATE BY MAIL!

You can send a check or money order to the following address. We can only acccept checks and money orders sent in US$ currency. Please remember to include your TSG username if you want no ads. Thanks for your support!!

Michael J. Cermak, Jr.
Tech Support Guy
P.O. Box 127
Waynesboro, PA 17268
USA


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks Cookiegal i will have
the check sent out friday!!!!!!!   :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I pay my mail with a check. :up: 

How does this look?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome and thank YOU. :up:


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hewee said:


> I pay my mail with a check. :up:
> 
> How does this look?


its missing the southpark and the halo one... otherwize looks good:up: , can you make the pictures slide off like the first one did


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Cookiegal said:


> You're welcome and thank YOU. :up:


 no thank you TSG :up: for bieng the best Techsupport fourm on the net


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Noyb, I never knew you could do animation in photoshop untill I saw you mention it here. Thanks :up:

my first try


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> Noyb, I never knew you could do animation in photoshop untill I saw you mention it here. Thanks :up:
> 
> my first try


 not bad maybe i should give it a try


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

FOR SOME REASON I CANNOT USE THAT ONE , IT JUST DOSENT DO ANYTHING AFTER I INSTALL IT AND CLICK THE ICON


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> Noyb, I never knew you could do animation in photoshop untill I saw you mention it here. Thanks :up:
> 
> my first try


well done  :up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

southparkxp101 said:


> its missing the southpark and the halo one... otherwize looks good:up: , can you make the pictures slide off like the first one did


You mean these other two images like this?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hewee said:


> You mean these other two images like this?


yes... excatly:up: , but is is possible to make them come from the left of the screen then melt down to the bottom?


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> yes... excatly:up: , but is is possible to make them come from the left of the screen then melt down to the bottom?


you need to subscribe to TSG twofold for all the help yer gettin


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

dotty999 said:


> you need to subscribe to TSG twofold for all the help yer gettin


 what do ay mean by subscribe?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Subscribe = Donate
I'm back after Dinner and Internet problems.
Here's what I was playing with ... But I like Hewee's IE frame better.

This one is sized for a donated member's Avatar.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Subscribe = Donate
> I'm back after Dinner and Internet problems.
> Here's what I was playing with ... But I like Hewee's IE frame better.
> 
> This one is sized for a donated member's Avatar.


 yes i will be donating sending a check out friday, ill save the avtar till then , can you put the halo and the south park one on there like that too? , and yes i like the way his is better , but just adding the way the move like your do


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> what do ay mean by subscribe?


If you donate/subscribe 20 dollars then you get all the perks


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

dotty999 said:


> If you donate/subscribe 20 dollars then you get all the perks


 sending the check out friday


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Noyb said:


> Subscribe = Donate
> I'm back after Dinner and Internet problems.
> Here's what I was playing with ... But I like Hewee's IE frame better.
> 
> This one is sized for a donated member's Avatar.


Ok you got Photoshop so I saved the same one again in .psd format.
Don't have the other programs on this drive so can not do all I could before.
But all the layers are in the file.

EDIT:
Opps it does not show up if your a paid member and you have your setting to show images full size so your have to change your setting to get to the file and then you can change your setting back.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hewee said:


> Ok you got Photoshop so I saved the same one again in .psd format.
> Don't have the other programs on this drive so can not do all I could before.
> But all the layers are in the file.
> 
> ...


 LOL i opend that up in the MEDAI CENTER and it crashed it , o well i will hpefullywill be abel to download it when its all done in another program


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Sorry about that but it is a .psd file and also a .psd file with layers so your program may not support .psd or .psd with layers.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hewee said:


> Sorry about that but it is a .psd file and also a .psd file with layers so your program may not support .psd or .psd with layers.


 dosent matter to me , this is my junky pc , i dont care what happens to it it has crashed 2 times but it still runs fine


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ok open the file again.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

With all these frames, we're exceeding the file size limit.
This one's about twice as Large as TSG will take.

Need to simplify.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

hewee said:


> Sorry about that but it is a .psd file and also a .psd file with layers so your program may not support .psd or .psd with layers.


Need to get the freeware Irfanview ... http://www.irfanview.com/
I'll open psd's and just about anything else.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> With all these frames, we're exceeding the file size limit.
> This one's about twice as Large as TSG will take.
> 
> Need to simplify.


 even paid member?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

what if wee took the ff pic out?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hewee said:


> Ok open the file again.


no thanks , doing it onced crashed the whole damn thing   had to restore it again


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Was playing with the size and trying to learn a few new tricks.
Here's one that just fits.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Noyb said:


> Need to get the freeware Irfanview ... http://www.irfanview.com/
> I'll open psd's and just about anything else.


I don't need the program. I can use Ulead PhotoImpact and that is what I made it in.
Then I used Ulead GIF Animator to make the .gif but it lets me save it in other formats too.

Nice effect on the last .gif you made.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That was for SouthPark ... I know you have all the stuff .. Sorry for the confusion.

I think SP said he wanted Halo2 and drop FF .. here's another one that will just fit.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Looks good noyb


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> That was for SouthPark ... I know you have all the stuff .. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I think SP said he wanted Halo2 and drop FF .. here's another one that will just fit.


looks great noyb!!!!!!!!!! that will work perfect!!! thanks you guys soo much , hewee and noyb i learned alot from you guys  :up: im just not sure how to upload it?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

southparkxp101 said:


> im just not sure how to upload it?


If you can't figure it out ... Private Message me your Email address .. and I'll Email it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Next time ... Right click on the attachment ... and have TSG Email it to you.
This way .. You'll get the file format I uploaded.

I've sent you both sizes ... hope to see your new 50x50 Avatar soon ..
Then a 64x64 when you've donated.
I'm waiting ...


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Next time ... Right click on the attachment ... and have TSG Email it to you.
> This way .. You'll get the file format I uploaded.
> 
> I've sent you both sizes ... hope to see your new 50x50 Avatar soon ..
> ...


 ill see if i get it .. hold on


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

its too big  , like 1.5 kb to big


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i got one to work... but its not changing


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yea .. I'm watching .. now it's your turn to hold on.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Yea .. I'm watching .. now it's your turn to hold on.


well i got to make a run to the grocery store , ill be back in an hour or so


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

DarqueMist said:


> Noyb, I never knew you could do animation in photoshop untill I saw you mention it here. Thanks :up:
> my first try


You're welcome ....
Really good first try ... but I don't think PhotoBucket liked the BrainBucket.

I fixed it for you.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Noyb said:


> You're welcome ....
> Really good first try ... but I don't think PhotoBucket liked the BrainBucket.
> 
> I fixed it for you.


your good Noy  :up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Thankyou ... But I'm still a Rookie and Learning.
Southpark has the Fix in his Email .. And I see he's logged on ... 
Wonder if he has a problem ???


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

dont worry he will let you know if he has


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Noyb said:


> You're welcome ....
> Really good first try ... but I don't think PhotoBucket liked the BrainBucket.
> 
> I fixed it for you.


I was going to call that evil noyb .... but since it was the Colts and not the Cowboys I'll let it ride ... THIS TIME 
and that was an oopsie by me, I changed the filename without thinking ... fixed it


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Devil made me do that. Whew ... Glad I live in Indiana.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

dotty999 said:


> dont worry he will let you know if he has


 haha very funny , ill tell mulderator how good of a sense of humor you have


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> haha very funny , ill tell mulderator how good of a sense of humor you have


South dont encourage him further, hes already chasing me profusely


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

run dotty!!!


dotty999 said:


> South dont encourage him further, hes already chasing me profusely


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

southparkxp101 said:


> run dotty!!!


I can run but where do I hide !


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Glad to see you got it ... I was getting worried.
Want me to change some timings ???


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey noyb    got it working thank you very much for all you help:up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I saw that !
The other 64x64 file I sent, will work when you donate.
The more I look at this Avatar .. The more I wish I had ended it with a Colts Helmet.

Hewee should get five sixths of the credit .. I used his contributions for the first two frames ... And his ideas for the third.
All he did was let me do the hard assmbly work


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> I saw that !
> The other 64x64 file I sent, will work when you donate.
> The more I look at this Avatar .. The more I wish I had ended it with a Colts Helmet.
> 
> ...


 i thank you both very much.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks Noyb

But see link here http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/504907-making-animated-avatar.html#post4022842 and you can get the older Ulead Gif Animator 2.0 for free southparkxp101.
It is hard to really do things with just that program and that is why a gif program is also part of a image program because the image program lets you do more.
But you will be able to resize, change the frame times etc and if you need to change things like that.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks hewee,


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome SP.


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm sorry if this thread is old but I searched and came up with this thread.

Anyone have a walkthrough through the animator?Like:How to animate a picture.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Empire2500 said:


> I'm sorry if this thread is old but I searched and came up with this thread.
> 
> Anyone have a walkthrough through the animator?Like:How to animate a picture.


not a problem... im not skilled in that department, but im sure hewee or noyb , may have an idea


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you have a particular animation program in mind, or do you need that too ??
Just downloaded and tried to install Hewee's Ulead suggestion .. having troubles getting it running.
Maybe Hewee will walk us thru Ulead ... It's a lot cheaper than the program I was using.

He got off easy the last time


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Well I was on Ulead.I looked at it,and couldnt get anything.The only thing i managed to make was a slideshow.

What I want to do is take a normal original picture and add pictures to it to animate it


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Noyb,

What trouble are you having with Ulead Gif Animator 2.0?

Back to Ulead GIF Animator Home
Product Documents
http://www.ulead.com/ga/documents.htm

Note that version 2.0 is not like the newer version so get the Ulead GIF Animator 4.0 User Manual because that would be closer to what you have I think.

Empire2500,

At Ulead site they have Ulead Gif Animator 5.0 and it is a whole lot more easy to use then version 2, 3 or 4.

But if your going to buy Ulead Gif Animator then really it would be cheaper to pay a little more and get Ulead PhotoImpact because it comes with Ulead Gif Animator and you can do more things more easy in PhotoImpact and then you save it in .ufo format and open Ulead Gif Animator to finish it.

But Empire2500 just what is it you want to make and what size and how many images are you wanting to put together?
Because there are other types of programs that do lots of other things.

Also note that if you get PhotoImpact and get the download version it just gives you the program. You still have to download everything else you see here.
Download Components

Product Documents

Updates

But your get it all in the box version but any new patch your still have to download.

Note also this page is on PhotoImpact XL and not the newer PhotoImpact 12


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Empire2500 said:


> Anyone have a walkthrough through the animator?Like:How to animate a picture.


Here's the "basic basics" for Ulead 5.0, it may be similar for the other versions. On the bottom you have the timeline that is a preview of each frame. On the right hand side you have the object manager which is images you can use in the frames.

Save Hewee's avatar then open it with the animator. If you look on the bottom you'll now see that there is 10 frames in the timeline, and there is 10 objects in the object manager. If you click the 5th frame you'll get a preview of it. Look to the right and you'll see that obj-5 has a icon that looks like eye. If you click the eye that object will no longer be visible in frame 5.

If you inserted another object, you could go from frame to frame and decide whether you wanted it visible in that frame. The thing to bear in mind is the objects are independant in each frame. If you insert an object and make it visible in frame one, you can make it invisble in frame 2 then visible in frame 3 etc.... Or even move it's position, transparency etc.

Basically the timeline is a frame by frame preview and the the images to the right are sources which you can use in the frames.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

hewee said:


> Noyb, What trouble are you having with Ulead Gif Animator 2.0?


Nothing was happening ... The only way I could tell it as running ... Was when I tried to uninstall it ??
It's out now ... I haven't tried to reinstall it.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Can someone make an animated avatar for me, my image is boring


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

hewee said:


> Noyb,
> 
> What trouble are you having with Ulead Gif Animator 2.0?
> 
> ...


The thing I'm trying to do is to take a normal picture and to add 4 pictures (the animation) to it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

giovannicosta said:


> Can someone make an animated avatar for me, my image is boring


It's supposed to rain tomorrow ... what theme do you have in mind ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

How about one of your Crop Circles under construction ??


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Alright,I figured out how I was going to make the animation..only thing I need is how do you put another picture on the same page as another picture?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> How about one of your Crop Circles under construction ??


ill take it !!!!!


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

I want to add these flames in order to make the creature look like its breathing fire and then repeat the sequence..Any help is appreciated (of course I'm going to take out the rest of the background to try to fit it into the avatar limit.)

Oh and make sure to flip the fire,I dont want it to be breathing fire from the other side of its head..

THANKS !


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Empire2500 said:


> ..only thing I need is how do you put another picture on the same page as another picture?


We need to know what animation software you have ... or are willing to buy ?
What's the animation for ??? ... an Avatar ??
Want one of us to assemble it ?

Sorry SP ... that one's too big.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Sorry SP ... that one's too big.


will it work on an instant messinger handler (aim, yahoo,msn)?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Preview .. something like this ???
Have you donated so you can have a 65x65 Avatar ?

Humm .. wonder why they don't animate as a tumbnail anymore ??

SP .. don't know.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

that looks awesome


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Still needs some work and sizing.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Still needs some work and sizing.


 yea but for a raw product its preety dang good:up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Revised .. brought out the colors more ...
And a preview at the 65x65 Avatar size.

EDIT ... Somebody been playing with my settings ??


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

wasent me.... i just click the first one to see a bigger view and to see it working


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That would take a moderator to mess with my TSG settings .. something changed on my end.  

Empire .. Whatcha think so far ???


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> That would take a moderator to mess with my TSG settings .. something changed on my end.
> 
> Empire .. Whatcha think so far ???


 odd , i thinl it looks cool , i think empire will like it


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

if I may be so rude as to but in noyb, I think it works better without the pause on the flameless head.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Not rude .. Any suggestion is welcome.
I was just giving him time to warm up.
I do like the faster flames.


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Noyb said:


> That would take a moderator to mess with my TSG settings .. something changed on my end.
> 
> Empire .. Whatcha think so far ???


CRAZY!That's exactly what I had in mind!Thanks Noyb!Ill take both,the large and the avatar size.

But do you mind making the frames per second faster?To make it look more.....real?


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

DarqueMist said:


> if I may be so rude as to but in noyb, I think it works better without the pause on the flameless head.


That's even better!


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

don't give me any credit for that ... it was all noybs work, all I did was cut one frame out of it.


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Now I just need the same bt resized and optimized for the avi limit please.

I was just wondering,would 4 frames per second be ok?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

??? avi limit ????

If you mean Avatar .. I need to know if you've donated to TSG or not.
the pixel size and file size allowed are different.
If not .. It will be pretty small.

The number of frames will also determine the file size that I may have to adjust.


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

No I have not donated.







But I am thinking of donating by mail.


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Noyb said:


> ??? avi limit ????
> 
> If you mean Avatar .. I need to know if you've donated to TSG or not.
> the pixel size and file size allowed are different.
> ...


Well for the big one( the big picture) the file size is not important,just the one I'm getting to put as and avatar.

What would be the fastest fps (frames per second,not first person shooter southpark)that would fit for avatar?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

_(frames per second,not first person shooter southpark)_

made fun of all the time


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's not the FPS that matters .. it's the file size and pixel size.
As far as file size we have some space left over.

Here' a 50 pixel (un-donated version) and a 65 pixel version adjusted to 4FPS.



Empire2500 said:


> "Tear down the barrier between black and white,Jew and Hindu,Islam and Chirstianity,to achieve what we have all dreamed of:World Peace!"


That would be nice, but its not going to happen as long as people are so easily brainwashed in the name of someones warped version of religion.


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Noyb said:


> It's not the FPS that matters .. it's the file size and pixel size.
> As far as file size we have some space left over.
> 
> Here' a 50 pixel (un-donated version) and a 65 pixel version adjusted to 4FPS.
> ...


Thanks Noyb!

As for the comment on my sig..
....
....*runs away*


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Noyb,one more thing to ask,if you don't mind.

Can you make one big one like that (no matter what the file size is) having 8 frames per second?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Here's 10 FPS


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

That's wierd..I can't seem to open it.Is it that size? Or is it a thumbnail?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think they're too small to 2click and enlarge.

347x280 pixels is what you originally uploaded .. after I cropped out the unneeded.
Here's the original size at 8 FPS .. no warmup time


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks,but I cant seem to put it as my avatar.I even changed the extension to jpg to test..but no luck.Any idea why?

I tried the second one on post 112


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

wow this thread is that long , ill make sure it stays open so noyb can continue making avatarz


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You need my gif uploads for the Avatar.

You may have to Right click it ... and have TSG Email it to you.
You can also Private message me your Email address and I'll send them that way.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

southparkxp101 said:


> wow this thread is that long , ill make sure it stays open so noyb can continue making avatarz


Yea .. See what you started.
Have you seen the number of kibitzers we collected along the way ??
743 ... last time I looked.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

whats that?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Viewers


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Errm..did you get my pm?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Viewers


ohh i see


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Empire2500 said:


> Errm..did you get my pm?


Yes .. check your Email


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh sorry  Hotmail categorized it as junk,and it doesnt notify me of junk emails.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Let's try this way ...
You should be able to download the zip ... then unzip it.
Don't know why TSG won't let us download some original uploads.


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

No i got them before thanks.Thing is..it's not animating..


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Ah i got it,I had chosen the wrong file.Thanks Noyb!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

yes it is i can see it


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Notice a change in my signature


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Empire2500 said:


> Notice a change in my signature


 just like mine... kinda:up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes .. I was watching.
Now .. You need to donate so it's large enough to see ... cause I like that one.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Yes .. I was watching.
> Now .. You need to donate so it's large enough to see ... cause I like that one.


 my check should be arriving there soon

hurry empire we wanna see it big


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

giovannicosta said:


> Can someone make an animated avatar for me, my image is boring


It's your turn now.
The crop circle sounds like fun ... or even pushing over Stonehenge  
Got any other ideas


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> It's your turn now.
> The crop circle sounds like fun ... or even pushing over Stonehenge
> Got any other ideas


 will the crop circle one work on an instant messinger carrier?


----------



## Empire2500 (Jul 3, 2006)

Noyb said:


> Yes .. I was watching.
> Now .. You need to donate so it's large enough to see ... cause I like that one.


I will,how much do I have to donate again?


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Empire2500 said:


> I will,how much do I have to donate again?


 20 to TSG then 500 to this email:[email protected]


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

$20/year will get you a bigger Avaitar .... and (I think) NO Ads ...
And a warm fuzzy feeling knowing your supporting TSG.

Don't know about instant messaging .. never allowed it on my computer.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> $20/year will get you a bigger Avaitar .... and (I think) NO Ads ...
> And a warm fuzzy feeling knowing your supporting TSG.
> 
> Don't know about instant messaging .. never allowed it on my computer.


 donations:http://www.techguy.org/donate.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Noyb said:


> Nothing was happening ... The only way I could tell it as running ... Was when I tried to uninstall it ??
> It's out now ... I haven't tried to reinstall it.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I GIF Animator 5.0 open your image or you want to put together more then one image then open first what ever image is bigger.
This will be frame 1 for now but you can change the order of the frames later.
Now below the frame boxes at the bottom your see a white paper icon with the edge bend over and a arrow on it.
Click on it and it will open a new blank frame to the right of what ever fram box that you have high lighted. 
Now go up to the top and your see the same type of icon but it also has some color strips on it.
Click on it and then go and pick the image you want to add to the blank frame you just made below.
When you do pick a image you can highlight more then one image and it will load them all into that one frame below. 
Your only see the top image show.
You go to the objects on the side and you can pick what images you want to show up in that frame.
Then resize or move the images around in the frame where you want them.
If you only added smaller images to the one bigger image and only want to show part of the big image then on one of the frames go to the right side and make sure that all the images show up.
Now your be able to crop the big frame and know that all the smaller images are still going to show up inside the new croped fram.
Go back to the right side now and uncheck all but the images you want to show up for that frame.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

giovannicosta ...
How do you like this one ??


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

working hard noyb?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Nah ... Jusy playing around.

After extensive crime scene investigation,
And reviewing the surveillance videos,
The evidence is conclusive 

Humpty Dumpty was pushed.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

, good one


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

While waiting on some feedback from giovannicosta ...
I thought I'd make this one for any Lawyers amongst us.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi, I would like to make an avatar similar to southpark's avatar, i mean with 4 or 5 pictures fading into each other, can someone make one for me, I will suplly the pictures, thanks, help is much apreciated!!!:up:


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Now im waiting for your feedback Noyb


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Let's see what you got ... attach the pictures.
Was that quick enough ??


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.atypicaljoe.com/archives/images/windows-logo.jpg

http://www.neuronaltraining.net/blog/uploaded_images/Internet.Explorer.7.Logo .jpg

That was lightning speed!

And some text saying www.gldc.co.nr

Is that possible?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Could you select some good transitions for me? i trust you, from what I have heard you are very good!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This is not like making a movie .. the transitions are limited.
If you're not a supporting Member (Haven't Donated) ...
You're limited to a 50x50 pixel Avatar Image and a gif file size to not exceed 19.5kb.

If you've donated to the cause .. you can have a 65x65 pixel Image size and a gif file size of up to 29.3kb.

With these size restrictions ... The text you want will not be readable and the transition choices are limited.
Any more pictures to add .. I thought you said you had 4 or 5 ???

The main idea here is to keep it simple, or it wont fit.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

O.K. I would like to delete the text then and add this one: http://www.vt-2004.org/mt-2003/mt-2003-sun-chromo-normal.jpg and this one: http://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/image/planetary/moon/gal_moon_color.jpg , I have not donated so can you try and make it small for me , thanks 4 ur help.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If You've donated .. you get a bigger Avatar .... Something like this ???
suggestions ???


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Dont worry about it, I will have that one, but I cant save that image.. when I right click it only gives me the option to save it as a bitmap.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Right click on it ... and Email it to yourself.

This one's a lot like Southpark's.
I like your original .. if it was larger.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

which original the one I am using now? the firefox and IE one?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Yes ... See my edit above .. and get the zip.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thankyou i am unziping it now.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I sent you an upsized version ... but upsizing doesn't work too well.
you need to load the gif avatar I sent you .. for it to animate.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

how do I do that?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Check your Email.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I dont understand what you mean, what about checking my e-mail, I have checked it...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I emailed you the Gif animations that I created.
I don't think you got the correct gif file formats from TSG.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

thanks..it was in my spam folder, very high filtering level, I will try them


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

it opens up a webpage and then I can only save them in bitmap format, please help.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I don't understand how Email attachments can open in a web page ???
Go to post #158 and download the jicta1b.zip file ... (Save Target as ...)
The gifs are zipped up in there.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I know when i click download arquive in hotmail the webpage appeared


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

It could be that somehow gifs got set to "Open with" MSIE, rather than a graphics program.

Try opeining your graphic program, then navigate to your saved gif.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I dont have a graphics program


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't you use Picasa ?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I would suggest you then get a good free one like irfanview.

http://www.irfanview.com/main_download_engl.htm


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

No, I have adobe reader 7 will that work? I have uploaded the last way you recommended at its the same.



Noyb said:


> Don't you use Picasa ?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

NO to Adobe Reader ... Come join the Club here at TSG .. and get Irfanview.

Then see here ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I have uploaded the last way you recommended and its not animated, how can I solve this?


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Noyb said:


> NO to Adobe Reader ... Come join the Club here at TSG .. and get Irfanview.
> 
> Then see here ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/


Noyb, can you up load the gif here?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

They're at Post #156 & #158


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

But this way I can only save them as bmp


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Can we try something can someone make it their avatar temporarily, then I can right click and save it, then you can change your avatar back and it will probably work, my old avatar worked this way.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Did you try to right click on it and Email it to yourself ???


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

OK .. Let me know when you get it.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

geeze noyb you had me confused i thought me was you from the avatar   i like it :up:


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Noyb said:


> They're at Post #156 & #158


It is definately animated.

Left click on the image once, then hold the Shift key WHILE you RIGHT CLICK on it, then select OPEN WITH and find Irfanview and check "Always use this program" and OK.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hello noyb... i thinkl another person wants an avatar.. will you be willing to help?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

OK .. What you got ??


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

this person here http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/506192-prince-persia-animated-avatar.html

they are very computer illirate good luck , they run dail up


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I have done that, it is animated, now what?



bassetman said:


> It is definately animated.
> 
> Left click on the image once, then hold the Shift key WHILE you RIGHT CLICK on it, then select OPEN WITH and find Irfanview and check "Always use this program" and OK.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It appears you are changing the file somehow.
When I get your Avatar .. and try to open it ..
Irfanview tells me it's a not a gif .. but a jpeg .. and asks if I want to rename it.

That doesn't happen if I D/L any other animated gif Avatar ... they open as animated ... but not yours.

Also .. you do not need to send any Private messages notifying me of a new post.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

But I can open the avatar in ifranview, then what do I do...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You really dont need to open anything ... 
Just download my Avatar as a gif Image (Save Image) ... Then put the Gif in as your Avatar.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

It works fine for you, do you think if we mailed the avatar to an admin and asked them to log into my account and upload it, they would do it?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's too simple to bug them.

Try my previous 2 step instructions.
Don't open the Image .. I think you're messing it up somehow.
Since you can install your previous animated Avatar .. you should have no problems.

This Avatar is sized for a donated member .. you did say that you've donated - right ??
When you start to install the Avatar .. it should say that your allowed size is 65x65 pixels.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

I have done that numerous times but to no avail


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I think I see the problem ... It's TSG.

Go Here and get your Avatar ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Avatar65.gif
Be sure to "Save It" as a gif.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

still not working...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Try this one ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Avatar50.gif


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You are not a donated member ... So I had to install the 50 x 50 Avatar.
Any changes you want me to make ???


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

is that why it wasnt working then?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Maybe.
But I also sent you the 50x50 gif from my home page to try.
I have a hunch that you're changing the file somehow .. before you install the Avatar.
I had no problem at all .. but then, I didn't have to fetch the gif from somewhere else.

Got to run for a while .. going to get a new digital Camera.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Where did you send it to?


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Look at my signature!!!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

boy do i get copied here or what?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I was thinking that maybe he'd want (let) me add a firefox frame at the end ..
or something to make it different.
Any Ideas ???


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

If you want you can add a FF frame after/before the ie one and post it and then i will e-mail to myself another way, thanks!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

What you guys think about this one ???

I wonder if SouthPark has any suggestions on how to make it more different than his ...

giovannicosta ... If you like, and want me to, I'll change yours.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> What you guys think about this one ???
> 
> I wonder if SouthPark has any suggestions on how to make it more different than his ...
> 
> giovannicosta ... If you like, and want me to, I'll change yours.


 dosent bother me...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you want to try again ....

Here's the new 50x50 gif ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Avatar50.gif 
And a 65x65 gif .... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Avatar65.gif
Until you donate ... You'll need the 50x50 version.


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks...as you can see it is perfect!!!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey giavonni , ill join your fourms, did you make that site?) :up:


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

yes I did
!


----------



## Ducttape (Oct 13, 2006)

i want to have my avatar animated but can't figure it out i already made the animation it just doesn't work......


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Can you attach the animated gif image here ???


----------



## Ducttape (Oct 13, 2006)

the file is about 3 times too large to upload, here is a link to it, I need to find a Program for macs that will reduce the file size.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Ducttape said:


> the file is about 3 times too large to upload, here is a link to it, I need to find a Program for macs that will reduce the file size.


It's 109 frames and nearly 700KB, most forums only allow for 10-20K for a avatar. The file size is determined mostly by two factors. The amount of frames and the amount of colors you have used. Each frame is an individaul image so every frame adds to the filesize. To get it into a 10-20K window you can use about 5 to 20 frames. If you use less colors you can get it up around 20 or so. I'm just giving estimates here but yopu nedd to reduce the amount of frames you have used.


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

Yes, way over the limit!!1


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

This one will fit ... If you've donated to support TSG.
This one has 5 major Frames ... and 4 "tween" Frames.
See any changes you want me to make ?


----------



## Ducttape (Oct 13, 2006)

that looks good to me thank you.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Just playing around ... Anyone "Qualified" to have this Avatar is welcome to use it for ...
"Take off and Landing practice"


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey noyb... is it possible to make one of those and play them on the media player?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Possibly .. But it may not be a gif.
Want any Music ???

Something like this maybe ??? ... http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/Cadence.wmv


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

no like a animated avatar that can be played on the media player?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That one will be awful small.
I (and maybe you) can record anything your computer and play on the Screen ... and put in a Media Player format.
http://sourceforge.net/projects/camstudio/

I can also convert a Power Point file to a Video file for Media player.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

i downloaded the first one and when i nzip it there are like 30 notepads which one is it?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Don't think that'll work unless you have an animation program to disassemble the gif into frames .... like Image Ready.
I could send the individual frames then maybe Windows Movie Maker could assemble them to a video file.
I use Adobe Premiere .. not familar with Movie Maker (or even that good w Premiere)


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ohh i see now , i was just wondering


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Did a quick Screen capture ... and it needs touching up.
For some reason this AVI doesn't play right in Premiere

http://2noyb.home.insightbb.com/USAF.avi


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

looks like this thread slowly faded 

so umm noyb what the best and eisest free program to make animations


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Looks so .. And I was having fun
I only know how to use one program .. Adobe Image Ready.

After a couple of years playing with Photoshop .. It's pretty easy.
Please don't tell anyone ... But I cheat .... I have several training videos.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

lol 

so that adobe, how much is it? 

and if you where having fun ive got a few ideas if you want to do more


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It helps to know someone that's a student ... otherwise ..
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...N=200175&product_code=320031&Pn=Photoshop_CS2


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Noyb said:


> It helps to know someone that's a student ... otherwise ..
> http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...N=200175&product_code=320031&Pn=Photoshop_CS2


student .. HUH?

Holy crap 700 bucks!!!!!


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Should be able to find this non proffessional version on sale for about $59 ...
http://www.compusa.com/products/pro...product_code=341870&Pn=Photoshop_Elements_5_0

This is a new version ... don't know what else it does.
This is just the Image Editor .. it doesn't do the animations .. that I know of.
But it could make the individual frames.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

ok thanks noyb... ill be looking at those 

soo you still want to make a animation for me ?


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

i can make any animation for logo, avatar, signature etc, i used photoshop cs and imageready cs for long time.

im happy to help.:up:


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Now you let us know  
Where were you when everybody was keeping me busy


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

Noyb said:


> Now you let us know
> Where were you when everybody was keeping me busy


lol, sorry. im happy to help if anyone ask.:up:


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

sure you can help me can you make me an animation that will work for a screen saver it does not have to have any limit in size it just has to fit a 1024x768 screen res. 

the theme for the animation will be halo series (the videogame) 

if you can and are willing to do this i will attatch the pictures i want:up:


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

gonna be a nice screen saver


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

southparkxp101 said:


> sure you can help me can you make me an animation that will work for a screen saver it does not have to have any limit in size it just has to fit a 1024x768 screen res.
> 
> the theme for the animation will be halo series (the videogame)
> 
> if you can and are willing to do this i will attatch the pictures i want:up:


go on, post your pictures!!


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok here you go , thanks a bunch! 

here are the first bunch... ive got lots


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

second bunch


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

third bunch


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hmmm they seem small 

if you can make them bigger thats great but if not ill find some others


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

southparkxp101, bloody hell, its too many! lol, ill try my best. ok. Do you want fade or flash? (flash is better than fade because of size! but its up to you!)


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey, if its too many thats ok ill cut down on a few if you want sure flash sounds good:up:


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

wow, nice pics s.p.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks gio


----------



## giovannicosta (Aug 24, 2006)

you must really love halo


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

wello duh its the alltime best game


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

southparkxp101 said:


> hey, if its too many thats ok ill cut down on a few if you want sure flash sounds good:up:


its noplms.:up:


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

just making sure... dont want to take advantage of a favor..... thats not right:up:


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

southparkxp101 said:


> third bunch


Attach images is not working. dont worry about that. ok.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dunko9 said:


> Attach images is not working. dont worry about that. ok.


 hmmm ok if you need me to redo something tell me:up:


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

southparkxp101 said:


> hmmm ok if you need me to redo something tell me:up:


dont worry, i just do take all picture in one.


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

Done. Im not sure if this wallpaper can screensaver but its animation wallpaper.

see if you like it or not. i can change any time.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

very Freaking AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


thats sooo cool    :up: :up: :up: 

looks soo bad arse  

so is it possible to add more slides?


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

southparkxp101 said:


> very Freaking AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> thats sooo cool    :up: :up: :up:
> 
> ...


lol.

more slides if you want to.....if slides on all pictures will too much kb or make slow on wallpaper but......


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

nah that is cool enough thanks so much

that is fricking sweet  :up:


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

southparkxp101 said:


> nah that is cool enough thanks so much
> 
> that is fricking sweet  :up:


ok. its noplms. I'm glad that you like it.:up:


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

so how do i set it as my screen saver?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

*For desktop background:*
Right click on it > Set As Desktop Background

Or, in the unsafe, copy-cat browser, right click > Set As Background

*For screensaver:*

Make a folder with just that picture in it, right click on your desktop. Go to "Screen Saver," select "My Pics Slideshow," then go to settings and select the folder with the image.


----------



## SouthParkXP101 (Jun 2, 2006)

got it... thanks alot guys:up: its awesome


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

southparkxp101 said:


> got it... thanks alot guys:up: its awesome


Nice one!:up:


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

Loccca said:


> Guys, how do you make animated avatars? i use Video Avatar,are there any other tools?


i use Imageready CS (with Photoshop CS) :up:

I dont know any about Video Avatar.


----------

